# 6 fertilised embryos- day 3 or 5 day transfer?



## Roxymurphy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone

Had ec on Friday, 7 eggs. 6 had fertilised on Saturday. No news today as embryologists aren't in on Sundays. 

With so few embryos will they do my transfer on day 3 or has anyone still made it to day 5 with so few embryos? They could not tell me anything about quality on Saturday.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Well done on getting so many embies      

I don't think you can tell till they call tomorrow with an update really with how they have all got on. They are the best people to advise you based on their experience. My clinic talked about needing at least  3 or 4 doing well to consider going to blasts so think it will all depend on how they are doing in the morning. Souding very positive at the momnet I think and you could easily get to blast. 

Huge good luck


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

6 is a super number - don't be down hearted! My clinic say if you have more than 3 then go for blast. Remember... you only need one!!! Good luck


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations 

I was told that between day 3 and 5 that you might expect to lose 50% of your embryos so they like you to have 5 on day 3 which should hopefully mean you'll have at least 2 left for transfer, i think it's completely dependant on the clinic though.

Some always like a blastocyst transfer and therefore might push for it regardless and other will go the other way and just want the embryos inside you asap so they they are no longer responsible xx


----------



## Roxymurphy (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Not long to wait now!!! As it is my first round I have been very worried 6 embies wasn't many and you have made me feel much more upbeat. Thanks again


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

We also got 6 fertilised .... only 2 were 'good enough' quality (none perfect), so both were put back day 3 transfer and we were lucky enough to get our little one! So try not to worry if u don't end up with blasts...it can still happen! 

Good luck


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I would be delighted with that many (esp at my age!!  ) 

On our successful cycle we only had 2 embies to go back on day 3 and one of them turned into the gorgeous little man chatting away to himself upstairs now! 
xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Roxy!

I had 6 eggs collected, 5 fertilised. I was gutted at first as thought we would have more as i had so many follicles. They rang me on day 3 and said all 5 still going strong, so I had a 5 day transfer! (however none of the others made it to freezing which was a real shame). However I have just had my BFP!!! So it really only does take one. Don't give up hope xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Ivfmamma said:


> I'm not sure I'd risk blast again. I lost 90% of my embryos between day 3 & day 5, only 1 to transfer & none to freeze.
> 
> Not sure id do blast again, time will tell what I will decide x


I second this, we have a very similar experience and I think any other future cycles and I'd push for day 3 no matter how many we had. We went from 12 fertilised from 13 mature eggs, 10 still going strong on day 3 but by day 5 just an early blast a couple of others lagging behind still at day 4 stage and by day 6 nothing to freeze.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

You're worrying me about blasts now!! I have never got to blasts or even had any debate about blasts as only ever had 2 good enough at day 3 but under my new protocol they are more hopeful and they really push for blasts but now made me quite nervous! Will have to see what we get, not even stimming yet


----------



## Gemstone21 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello,

We started of with 8 eggs, 5 fertilised and then the clinic phoned us on day 3 to tell us that only one of them has made it to grade 1 and another one to grade 2.....not enough to take to blast. They would only let us go to blast if we had 4 good quality embies.

We had the option of having the two good ones transfered but they advised us to have the grade 1 transfered and the grade 2 frozen. This was because i am under the age of 30 and this is our 1st attempt.

We got a BFP but sadly miscarried in week 5. I think next time i will go with two, if we are lucky enough.....one will stick lol.

Don't stress about it too much, i let it get to me a little and i thought i wouldn't get pregnant off one embie being transfered one day 3.....but it worked!

Good luck!


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Just to give you a positive view of blasts too...I got 20 eggs in my first cycle last December. At day 3 there was very little between the 15 that fertiliser but had an absolute top grade blastocyst put back on day 5 and 10 frozen. Am now 15 weeks pregnant  so sometimes it does pay to wait as I could have had one of the poorer quality ones put back at day 3 and had a different outcome. Good luck!


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

We had 6 fertilised eggs, 4 were good enough to take to blast so we did and all four made it.  It is scary and oly you can make that decision xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi roxymurphy
If you don't mind me asking I was wondering how you got on? Did you end up 3 or 5 day transfer?
I am on day 1 at the min and booked in mon for 5day transfer unless there's any change.
out of your 6 embies how many made it? 
I am praying mine can get through t this next stage
Xxxxxxxx


----------

